
Argentina's 48% Stock Rout Second-Biggest in Past 70 Years - onetimemanytime
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-12/argentina-s-46-stock-rout-second-biggest-in-past-70-years
======
Causality1
Makes me curious as to how large tech companies respond to economic or ROL
collapses. Do they have anything special in their pocket to protect their
operations and employees when something like Argentina or Venezuela or even
Crimea happen?

